# the roasting never ends (tinder)



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

Girls are honestly cold af 



And another question, isnt it normal etiquette that say I propose a day to hangout, she responds just "no" and offers no counter evening when she might be free, like wtf


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 24, 2021)

first


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1006424


That shit look like mini shields


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 24, 2021)

I wanna destroy her so hard


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 24, 2021)

you are in a amesia thread early
think of something funny to say
think think
FUCK


----------



## Bitch (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks very fuckable damn


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 24, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> you are in a amesia thread early
> think of something funny to say
> think think
> FUCK


lmao i was thinking the same shit but i gave up


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Feb 24, 2021)

When are you getting married like sally


----------



## skull_mogger (Feb 24, 2021)

call her a pedophile because she's about to fuck a child


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

*you need a wife bro
maybe have some kids too
ur 32 wanting to live like a drunkard college student
GROW UP!!!!!*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 24, 2021)

Please stop doing these one liners


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> *you need a wife bro
> maybe have some kids too
> ur 32 wanting to live like a drunkard college student
> GROW UP!!!!!*


shutup faggot

go marry a used up cunt and pay her and her bf's bills for the rest of ur miserable life faggot cunt


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> shutup faggot
> 
> go marry a used up cunt and pay her and her bf's bills for the rest of ur miserable life faggot cunt


*LMAO triggered
you know im right you fucking man baby*


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Please stop doing this one liners
> View attachment 1006443
> View attachment 1006444


whats an opener then that i should use? I will do it and post results


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sex is way more work than its worth


Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being...




looksmax.org




*dumb fuck
grow up *


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 24, 2021)

Are you sure the "type like a child" is a new one??

Because we've been telling you this for months


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

*hedonism kills *


----------



## john2 (Feb 24, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> *you need a wife bro
> maybe have some kids too
> ur 32 wanting to live like a drunkard college student
> GROW UP!!!!!*


Marriage ain't worth it anymore, although I do support it as a Christian. The divorce rates are increasing and every woman is a whore who can't stick to a man for the rest of her life, much less raise kids. She'll cheat whenever she gets bored of you, regardless of how gl you are.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 24, 2021)

What kind of lighting give you very hollow cheeks on your mirror selfies


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

john2 said:


> Marriage ain't worth it anymore, although I do support it as a Christian. The divorce rates are increasing and every woman is a whore who can't stick to a man for the rest of her life, much less raise kids. She'll cheat whenever she gets bored of you, regardless of how gl you are.


*marry a Christian theory? *


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> What kind of lighting give you very hollow cheeks on your mirror selfies


the lighting where u have bones


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> shutup faggot
> 
> go marry a used up cunt and pay her and her bf's bills for the rest of ur miserable life faggot cunt


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> whats an opener then that i should use? I will do it and post results


“nice face”


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


>


lol this retard thinks slaying is gonna give him happiness
blackpill destroys lives Lord have mercy


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> “nice face”


complimenting a woman as an opener? u srs bruh?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> complimenting a woman as an opener? u srs bruh?


It’s a weird compliment which will make you more interesting. No one says “nice face”


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Feb 24, 2021)

stop being a cuck bro you should have roasted her back she literally disrespected you and you didnt say anything


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 24, 2021)

@Amnesia

or just say hey openers are cope


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> shutup faggot
> 
> go marry a used up cunt and pay her and her bf's bills for the rest of ur miserable life faggot cunt


The agepill is truly ruthless JFL, it's time to become a betabuxx bro.


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

lifestyle21873 said:


> stop being a cuck bro you should have roasted her back she literally disrespected you and you didnt say anything



i still wanna hang with her invite her over and get her horny and right before i pull her pants off I tell her to gtfo of my house 

This bitch deserves more than just an insult over the internet


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i still wanna hang with her invite her over and get her horny and right before i pull her pants off I tell her to gtfo of my house
> 
> This bitch deserves more than just an insult over the internet



sure you can do whatever but you need to stand up for yourself more when someone disrespects you


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Feb 24, 2021)

Even being a chad is hard tbh I had dreams of living a life in which I would never be rejected but that looks unrealistic tbh


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 24, 2021)

lifestyle21873 said:


> sure you can do whatever but you need to stand up for yourself more when someone disrespects you


standing up for yourself in front of women is gay


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnes is literally a Gigachad and he could have any woman (virgin wife) but rather slay used up whores??????


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Feb 24, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> standing up for yourself in front of women is gay


youre retarded bro


----------



## .👽. (Feb 24, 2021)

Bro your opener is cringe

Shes hot btw


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

lifestyle21873 said:


> sure you can do whatever but you need to stand up for yourself more when someone disrespects you



yeah probably, but u can get banned easily for insulting a woman on any of these cuck apps\

Plus shes talking the way she is because she probably thinks shes talking to some ugly incel catfishing her


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 24, 2021)

lifestyle21873 said:


> youre retarded bro


You are supposed to ignore less intellentually sound creatures (women)


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia threads should be major blackpills for non good looking guys

Here is he the self made Chad, and he worries over some Tinder whore with no tits insulting him

In a better society he would be married with kids, a virgin wife, and healthy media and safe world to raise his offspring

Now he sits around messaging brain damaged femicunts wondering why they dont worship at his feet, feeling the need for validation he so desperately needed when he was younger


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 24, 2021)

just rape bitches at this point tbh (in gta 5 online roleplay hot coffee mod obviously)


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 24, 2021)

what kind of women are you fucking??


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 24, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Amnesia threads should be major blackpills for non good looking guys
> 
> Here is he the self made Chad, and he worries over some Tinder whore with no tits insulting him
> 
> ...


i hate the jews so much, rutherfordbro


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Feb 24, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> You are supposed to ignore less intellentually sound creatures (women)


ignoring is legit but you cant always ignore people sometimes you need to confront


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Amnesia threads should be major blackpills for non good looking guys
> 
> Here is he the self made Chad, and he worries over some Tinder whore with no tits insulting him
> 
> ...


*society is doomed*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 24, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Even being a chad is hard tbh I had dreams of living a life in which I would never be rejected but that looks unrealistic tbh


"chad"

maybe by face but
with that height and attitude
he's an abused dog


----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> whats an opener then that i should use? I will do it and post results


"I am sexually superior to most. Please respond."

"You want that I should throw my fuck into you?"

"You remind me of my mother."

"we sud wrestle"


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> "I am sexually superior to most. Please respond."
> 
> "You want that I should throw my fuck into you?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 24, 2021)

It's Tinder. What do you expect? You're not supposed to take it seriously.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are honestly cold af
> 
> 
> 
> And another question, isnt it normal etiquette that say I propose a day to hangout, she responds just "no" and offers no counter evening when she might be free, like wtf


She sounds like a bitch. Shame since she’s attractive too (unless she’s a tranny in which case a hereby redact this comment).


----------



## john2 (Feb 24, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> *marry a Christian theory? *


You wish that would ever work. Christian women are decreasing in number and all of them are secret whores. There's no escape from this. 
This is why I'd probably not marry either. I'll just fornicate once in my life, then confess it, repent from it and then live celibate till I die.


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> It's Tinder. What do you expect? *You're not supposed to take it seriously.*



LOL LOOK AT HER BIO


----------



## Lars (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia that pickup Line was not so good


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

john2 said:


> You wish that would ever work. Christian women are decreasing in number and all of them are secret whores. There's no escape from this.
> This is why I'd probably not marry either. I'll just fornicate once in my life, then confess it, repent from it and then live celibate till I die.


You know there is a shortage of single Christian men in the West? 
Like too many Christian women not enough Christian men


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 24, 2021)

daily reminder stacies creampie themselves over mossafari while you type like an abused kutta


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 24, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Please stop doing these one liners
> View attachment 1006443
> View attachment 1006444


Die of thirst,no Mike's hard lemonade for you bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Die of thirst,no Mike's hard lemonade for you bitch.


LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lars (Feb 24, 2021)

Use mine: When can i break your bed instead of your heart? And post results


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 24, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Use mine: When can i break your bed instead of your heart? And post results


You don't send them the T-rex vid with ? At the end?


----------



## Lars (Feb 24, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> You don't send them the T-rex vid with ? At the end?


Hahahahaha no than it Will be too easy


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 24, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> You don't send them the T-rex vid with ? At the end?


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Feb 24, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> daily reminder stacies creampie themselves over mossafari while you type like an abused kutta


She is getting lassi pied by ethnic chad while amnesia posts on incels sites about her


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> LOL LOOK AT HER BIO
> 
> View attachment 1006458


Lol, exactly.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 24, 2021)

70% of the profile i see on tinder contain one or more of: "just looking for friends"/"no hookups"

do these thots not understand what the function of tinder is

who is simping so hard they befriend a ho off tinder


----------



## john2 (Feb 24, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> You know there is a shortage of single Christian men in the West?
> Like too many Christian women not enough Christian men


There's a shortage of attractive Christian men in the west. And a true christian woman is like 1 in a 100,000, with high standards. Most christian women are giga-whores who attend church and attend gangbangs the same week.
And lets say you do end up getting married with a Christian woman, you'll be screwed over for life if she cheats on you or divorces you. You'll have to pay for her by giving a good percentage of your income for her living. Werty, it is over my bro. I have given up tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

john2 said:


> There's a shortage of attractive Christian men in the west. And a true christian woman is like 1 in a 100,000, with high standards. Most christian women are giga-whores who attend church and attend gangbangs the same week.
> And lets say you do end up getting married with a Christian woman, you'll be screwed over for life if she cheats on you or divorces you. You'll have to pay for her by giving a good percentage of your income for her living. Werty, it is over my bro. I have given up tbh.


Go to a better church wth
Blackpill is from Satan


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 24, 2021)

This girl (?) has a pretty big chin.

Also, Mike's hard lemonade wtf is that opener. Hey wassup dude is probably better; I use it sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Feb 24, 2021)

mogs me as usual


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 24, 2021)

Youd think this niggga would be slaying stacies as chad but but they're always some mid white girls. Is tera chad actually a req for hot girls?


----------



## john2 (Feb 24, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Blackpill is from Satan


The blackpill is reality as a result of him. Trad wives are a meme now. But dw, you can get a woman. It's just that she won't stay with you foreber.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Youd think this niggga would be slaying stacies as chad but but they're always some mid white girls. Is tera chad actually a req for hot girls?


Stacies usually arent whores


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

john2 said:


> The blackpill is reality as a result of him. Trad wives are a meme now. But dw, you can get a woman. It's just that she won't stay with you foreber.


Repent


----------



## john2 (Feb 24, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Repent


from what?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

john2 said:


> from what?


Repent means change ur mind Im sure u know this
Change ur mind about dating and women


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 24, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Youd think this niggga would be slaying stacies as chad but but they're always some mid white girls. Is tera chad actually a req for hot girls?


he fucks the same kind of white girls you fuck while being chad
brutal


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 24, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> he fucks the same kind of white girls you fuck while being chad
> brutal


Amnesia would have been fucking Victoria Secret super models if he was Curry instead of whi*e. Brutal indeed


----------



## john2 (Feb 24, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Repent means change ur mind Im sure u know this
> Change ur mind about dating and women


I have changed my mind about dating and women. If you seriously believe in trad-wives anymore then you're just lying to yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 24, 2021)

you need a square chin amnesia
your round pointy chin lacks dimorphism 

girls dont like that


----------



## john2 (Feb 24, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> he fucks the same kind of white girls you fuck while being chad
> brutal


Then who's getting the giga-stacies lmao?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 24, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Youd think this niggga would be slaying stacies as chad but but they're always some mid white girls. Is tera chad actually a req for hot girls?


nah

but having a social circle prob is. this nigga legit has zero friends & is unable to talk to socialize normally, how many stacies (or generally gl girls) would look for hookups on tinder instead of just chads they know?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 24, 2021)

john2 said:


> I have changed my mind about dating and women. If you seriously believe in trad-wives anymore then you're just lying to yourself.


They are lots of Christian women infact there is a lack of Christian men


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 24, 2021)

john2 said:


> Then who's getting the giga-stacies lmao?


High tier normies with money/status


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Feb 24, 2021)

"Hey u want sum fuk"" there that's a better opener, easy


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

Curlbrahhh said:


> "Hey u want sum fuk"" there that's a better opener, easy


at this point i think u are right for real


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 24, 2021)

john2 said:


> Then who's getting the giga-stacies lmao?


sane nt people

tbh he should be getting hotter girls

these girls are all beckies 


frauding tiktok faggots are fucking hotter ones


----------



## TedKazanski (Feb 24, 2021)

chad doesnt need to put any effort on openers tbh
have been doing tinder experiments for 2 weeks straight


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Feb 24, 2021)

so many matches lost because you look like catfish and you don't want to do anything about it


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

James97 said:


> so many matches lost because you look like catfish and you don't want to do anything about it


do what about it?



TedKazanski said:


> chad doesnt need to put any effort on openers tbh
> have been doing tinder experiments for 2 weeks straight



what opener do u use on ur catfish


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 24, 2021)

Are you verified


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Are you verified


yea

and always offer to send a snap but girls still say they dont believe me, or "why is ur snap score so low" or "why no ig" or "why arent u famous on tiktok"


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 24, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Youd think this niggga would be slaying stacies as chad but but they're always some mid white girls. Is tera chad actually a req for hot girls?


u gotta be chris brown to have a chance with ur local stacy bro or just be some random hood nigga with no status like in my case

bitch ass nigga stole my 14yr old jb


----------



## brainded (Feb 24, 2021)

This is how Chads talk


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 24, 2021)

Have you tried using your own gif?


----------



## generalzod (Feb 24, 2021)

she's hot


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

generalzod said:


> she's hot


i am actually surprised so many of u guys saying shes hot, i have much hotter matches 

I swear my taste in women is completely opposite to this forums users


----------



## generalzod (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i am actually surprised so many of u guys saying shes hot, i have much hotter matches
> 
> I swear my taste in women is completely opposite to this forums users


how do u get hot matches if they are roasting you?


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i am actually surprised so many of u guys saying shes hot, i have much hotter matches
> 
> I swear my taste in women is completely opposite to this forums users


They have low standards because beggars can't be choosers. The girl has manly, longish face with big chin.


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

generalzod said:


> how do u get hot matches if they are roasting you?


hotter younger girls tend to be nicer than 20+ year old roasties who are average looking and insecure


----------



## generalzod (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> hotter younger girls tend to be nicer than 20+ year old roasties who are average looking and insecure


do you look good? ive never been roasted on a dating app before

seems strange that someone would do that but obviously youre gl if youre getting matches


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

generalzod said:


> do you look good? ive never been roasted on a dating app before
> 
> seems strange that someone would do that but obviously youre gl if youre getting matches


u tell me if I am gl









Hollow cheeks is lighting (Vid of me as demonstration)


Sure it's low BF and bones but lighting plays a large role in how strong they look if u wanna hear more of me speak in my cuck voice join the discord https://discord.com/invite/7zUbvbZ




looksmax.org


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Feb 24, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> *you need a wife bro
> maybe have some kids too
> ur 32 wanting to live like a drunkard college student
> GROW UP!!!!!*


Tbh, time to move on


----------



## generalzod (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> u tell me if I am gl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea u r gl

odd u get roasted lol


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Feb 24, 2021)

generalzod said:


> yea u r gl
> 
> odd u get roasted lol


He gets roasted because he's autistic.
The fact that he used Tinder on his computer, wears 4 inches lift and rots on this forum despite being a Chad should give you some hint about his mental state.


----------



## generalzod (Feb 24, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> He gets roasted because he's autistic.
> The fact that he used Tinder on his computer, wears 4 inches lift and rots on this forum despite being a Chad should give you some hint about his mental state.


that's fair

yo cool signature tbh

gl


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Please stop doing these one liners
> View attachment 1006443
> View attachment 1006444





Deliciadecu said:


> Are you sure the "type like a child" is a new one??
> 
> Because we've been telling you this for months





Hopelessmofoker said:


> Bro your opener is cringe
> 
> Shes hot btw





Cali Yuga said:


> "I am sexually superior to most. Please respond."
> 
> "You want that I should throw my fuck into you?"
> 
> ...



Guess this one is better?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Guess this one is better?
> 
> View attachment 1006660
> 
> ...



Much better

Try to throw some troll lines on the not so attractive ones just for fun as well to see how far you can push while they still being dtf


----------



## sytyl (Feb 24, 2021)

she looks like a mean fuck, I hope you smash

anyone who wouldn't smash is homosexual


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 24, 2021)

Why don't you post your hot lays. Always these hood trash looking white girls.


----------



## TedKazanski (Feb 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Guess this one is better?
> 
> View attachment 1006660
> 
> ...


be direct
talk straight to the point

@Amnesia send me some non-aspie pics
lets see how well you'll do in eastern europe


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 25, 2021)

TedKazanski said:


> be direct
> talk straight to the point
> 
> @Amnesia send me some non-aspie pics
> lets see how well you'll do in eastern europe



>Amnesia
>non aspie pics


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Feb 25, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> "I am sexually superior to most. Please respond."
> 
> "You want that I should throw my fuck into you?"
> 
> ...


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are honestly cold af
> 
> 
> 
> And another question, isnt it normal etiquette that say I propose a day to hangout, she responds just "no" and offers no counter evening when she might be free, like wtf


betapilled on your chatting skills again


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 25, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> 70% of the profile i see on tinder contain one or more of: "just looking for friends"/"no hookups"
> 
> do these thots not understand what the function of tinder is
> 
> who is simping so hard they befriend a ho off tinder


not looking for hookups is just the daily dose of copium they must inhale


----------



## Hozay (Feb 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> LOL LOOK AT HER BIO
> 
> View attachment 1006458


adventerous and free spirited lol.

i give up bro


----------



## Deleted member 6577 (Feb 25, 2021)

@Amnesia How many surgeries have u done?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 25, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I wanna destroy her so hard


same


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 25, 2021)

*Why even bother with tinder. I literarly used ig to get add my girls snap and from there SHE was the one starting and holding the convos.*


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Feb 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i still wanna hang with her invite her over and get her horny and right before i pull her pants off I tell her to gtfo of my house
> 
> This bitch deserves more than just an insult over the internet


Yes that would literally make my day please do. Jfl


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Feb 25, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Why even bother with tinder. I literarly used ig to get add my girls snap and from there SHE was the one starting and holding the convos.*


Dump your girlfriend


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 25, 2021)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> Dump your girlfriend


*Ok but why *


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are honestly cold af
> 
> 
> 
> And another question, isnt it normal etiquette that say I propose a day to hangout, she responds just "no" and offers no counter evening when she might be free, like wtf


JFL At this makeup frauded hoe


----------



## Howl (Feb 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are honestly cold af


Very true.


Amnesia said:


> And another question, isnt it normal etiquette that say I propose a day to hangout, she responds just "no" and offers no counter evening when she might be free, like wtf


Yeah, if she's actually considering hanging out with you. Otherwise she'll dodge the subject like this (could be wrong in this specific instance) or just ignore you.


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 25, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Ok but why *


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Feb 25, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Ok but why *


If she fucks dude off of snap and instagram she’s most likely a whore.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 25, 2021)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> If she fucks dude off of snap and instagram she’s most likely a whore.


Over for me


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 25, 2021)

Its must be honor to be called catfish.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Guess this one is better?
> 
> View attachment 1006660
> 
> ...


It's literally that simple 

Just Caveman max

" Me uh want ugh penis in you ugh NOW "


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 25, 2021)

brainded said:


> View attachment 1006498
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Chads talk


Every soy boy in existence should see how easy and simple it is to attract foids

Step 1 : Be hot

Step 2 : Simple and to the point


----------



## Sviken (Feb 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are honestly cold af
> 
> 
> 
> And another question, isnt it normal etiquette that say I propose a day to hangout, she responds just "no" and offers no counter evening when she might be free, like wtf


You sound beta as fuck. Girls can smell that shit from miles away, even through text. They can see that you're a socially awkward incel, regardless of your looks. What you need to do is be more straightforward, more direct, and don't take any shit. If a roastie rejects you, move on to the next one. It's not a big deal.


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 25, 2021)

Spiral said:


> JFL At this makeup frauded hoe
> 
> View attachment 1006818


Where’d you find this lol


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 25, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Where’d you find this lol


 i got my wayz.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> shutup faggot
> 
> go marry a used up cunt and pay her and her bf's bills for the rest of ur miserable life faggot cunt


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 1, 2021)

Spiral said:


> JFL At this makeup frauded hoe
> 
> View attachment 1006818


where did you find this?


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 1, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> where did you find this?


 i got my wayz.


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 1, 2021)

ask her out, book a place and don't go. keep saying that you are about to arrive, make her wait as long as possible. these bitches deserve shit every now and then


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Mar 1, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> 70% of the profile i see on tinder contain one or more of: "just looking for friends"/"no hookups"
> 
> do these thots not understand what the function of tinder is
> 
> who is simping so hard they befriend a ho off tinder


It’s massive cope, basically means hookups for high tier normie and up, I went out with this chick who had “no pda” in her bio, that changed pretty quick.


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 4, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> daily reminder stacies creampie themselves over mossafari while you type like an abused kutta


that dude is Giga Abdul IRL


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 4, 2021)

TedKazanski said:


> chad doesnt need to put any effort on openers tbh
> have been doing tinder experiments for 2 weeks straight


this should be 100% obvious for anyone over 75 IQ. Everyone knows the Nazi and pedophile Chads , Tinder experiments from years ago


----------



## Doober (Apr 4, 2021)

The online stuff was fun a few years ago but it's pretty much over. At least in real life you get to see them micro flinch and you can mog on their faggot orbiters. Ogremaxxing was the way before online and it's still a pretty cool hand if you can play it


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jun 16, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Now he sits around messaging brain damaged femicunts wondering why they dont worship at his feet, feeling the need for validation he so desperately needed when he was younger


So fucking brutal and relatable


----------

